# Hino trucks



## Toddppm (Jun 8, 2000)

Anyone have or used a Hino, went to a show and they had them there, only come with diesels. Expensive compared to NPR's and Mitsubishi from what i've seen so far. Just started looking at these trucks compared to F450-550's. I am going to put an L box behind the cab and a full 12 trash dump. Like the manuverability compared to the fords if they can take the weight and haul a 4,000 lb chipper.
Chuck how about a Misc. truck forum!?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I hear that they are great ,But never drove or had one.I always liked the regular c&c's but cab over will increase your body and turn radiuses.


----------



## Bryant Bowman (Jul 26, 2000)

I run both a 95'ford 1-ton with 12' flatbed which pulls a 16' open trailer and a 2000' Hino-FB with 165"WB, 18' Alumne landscape body(14'flat and 4' dovetail). I can tell you from experience that you can't beat the benifets of the low cab design. My next truck will also be a Hino.

I did extensive research, side by side comparisons (Isuzu,Mits,UD and Bering); test driving all but the Bering prior to my purchase. If you do the same, you will probably come up with a similar conclusion. (Hino came out on top of my list. I also liked the Bering). Even thou initial price is higher, they are that much better built and will endup costing less in the long run.

There was only one thing that initially didn't fit into my needs as perfect as I wanted and it added $2K to the overall price that I ended up paying. Because I wanted the 18' body, I had to move up to the FB model. I had to do this because the FA (15,000 GVW)isn't offered in a frame length longer than 150" like some of the other manufactures.

Now that I have the FB, I would not buy the FA model, mainly because the FB's "Air over Hydraulic" brakes are that much better then the standard system they put on the FA


----------



## southside (Jan 9, 2000)

Hino has a good reputation for longevity. The earlier models here a cab rust problem and the early model 6 speed
gearboxes were prone to dramas as well. The new series
FB and FC look good. For heavier work I would look at the 
FD or FF models. Having said all that,I still believe that
the Isuzu is the better truck.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 8, 2000)

They did mention the air over hydraulic brakes on the Hinos, read a post somewhere about the isuzus having weak brakes. Also they are using allison trans. in the Hino?


----------



## turfquip (Dec 21, 1999)

Are cab overs like this comfortable for medium range over the road applications like for example shipping 3 or 4 walk behinds 500 miles?

Also, what about plowing ability. I know that Mitsu makes the FD four wheel drive version. Big advantage here over a two wheel with plenty of ballast?

I need a multi purpose over the road machine that also plows. Also, what about fuel economy. What are you guys experiencing?

Which is the optimum machine for the uses I described? I'm thinking about leasing one.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Bryant Bowman (Jul 26, 2000)

My FB Hino actually gives me a better ride than my Ford F-350 (loaded or unloaded).

As far as MPG, I thought the Hino's 4cyc diesel might do better than my Power Stroke. But this was not the case. I am experiencing 12.3-12.5 MPG on both of my vehicals. If you go to the Hino web site under testimonials, others have listed tipical milage they are getting with different models and engine combinations. 

My F-350 is running 4.10:1 w/automatic/overdrive. The Hino is running 3.36:1 Manual 5-speed with no overdrive


----------

